# My Exo-terra, Monocostus uniflorus bloom!



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Future home to amazonicus:


















Added 3 amazonicus today...seem to be "playing nice" so far :wink: 
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v467/Dancingfrogs/amazonipics002.jpg









Family photo...everyone sit still!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

wow! :shock: :shock: 
i love your tank  
what are its dimensions?


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Sweetest Exo-terra I've seen! I love the plant combo!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks!
It is 18x18x24 inches tall.
It is on a 36" wide double tank stand, so eventually I'm going to build a mirror image (for the most part) of it to go next to it on the stand.
Currently lit by two, 5500k, 36w power compacts from AH supply.
Still working on the UV transmitting top, after which one or both of the bulbs will be switched to a 6700k UV bulb.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice tank Brian!


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I love it!! Great job!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

As the years go by terrariums look even better. Some day youll look at a terrarium and go blind ! :twisted: 
-Paul


----------



## C.A.Caron (Apr 30, 2004)

Thats really a great tank you made..congrats!

Quick questions:

How far are your two bulbs from the top of the viv?

Any problems with the heat produced by the PCs?

Thanks!

Charles


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

For right now, while I assemble the UVT acrylic top, I have a piece of glass resting on top, with the bulbs being 1" from the glass, with a fan sucking air through the fixture(s). If I shut the fans off, the glass gets very warm, and the tank also warms up a little. 
Through a lot of experimentation, I settled upon having a 2" wide section of screen (40x40, stainless, 50-59% open area, from Mcmaster) along the side edge (the one uncovered by cork and tree fern. 
This keeps the condensation and heat down, but yet is not large enough to dry the tank out. 2 inches of vent sounds like alot, but the fine screen doesn't flow air very well. 
Maintains humidity in the high 90's, and temps are usually only a few degrees higher than room temp.

When I get the top done, I'll post pics of it.

Thanks again for the kind words everyone, I hope my amazonicus like it as much as you people do!


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice tnak. How long has it been set up? Looks like the moss on the wood has been there a while.

M.N


----------



## PickingRice484 (Sep 21, 2005)

very nice what kind of moss is that on the wood. I will be setting up one like that in the near future..What do you use for the top to hold humidity(like a glass canopy).


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The tank has been growing in for around two months, the moss on the ghost-wood just popped up a week or two ago...cant wait to see what it looks like in another month or two!


----------



## LMUdartfrogger (Oct 19, 2004)

Great Viv!

Gonna look even better with another by it's side.  

How did you re-do the background and side? Looks very natural.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The background is treefern panel and cork panel, with the treefern panels taking up the corner...then I patched it up with greatstuff, and covered that with weldbond/coco-fiber.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Brian,
VERY nice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Sweet set-up. I bought one of those vivs, but not for a frog, but for a rhac. How small do you think one can go (viv) before the setup is unmanageable (if that's a word)?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The episcia bloomed today!
















Enjoy,


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice, be very careful with those tanks as the ones I have seen have more than a few gaps the amazonicus could get out of. I have heard that the newer ones have less gaps, but have not seen one myself.

Do you happen to have a picture a bit further back? I really like how you used the back and side. Nice idea!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Brian,

Great job on the tank. It looks beautiful!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Kyle, this is the only pic I can scrounge up during construction, it only shows the back (before covering up the greatstuff), but the side is pretty much set up the same way, with the tree fern panels making up the back corner, out to about half way accross where I used cork, greatstuff, etc.








I think I worked on the tank a little at a time over the course of around three months to figure out how I wanted to deal with the escape routes you mentioned, as well as figuring out what to do about the top, and how much light I can get in. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Playing in the can!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

That's a great viv. How long did it take your begonia thelmae to grow that large?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

I love that piece of driftwood you have in there. What kind is it? By the way great viv!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

froghopper13 said:


> I love that piece of driftwood you have in there. What kind is it? By the way great viv!


Ghost wood, I believe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Squidbillie! Those are nice looking amazonicus. Whose line are they from?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Todd Kelly line, 
and you guessed it, ghostwood...
The begonias took off in no time at all...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Dancing frogs said:


> The episcia bloomed today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, Cool looking flower! I never heard of Episcias before.
Very nice tanks and frogs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Brian,
I seen you sold one of your males, Did you happen to come across a female yet? 

I can't say it enough, those Amy's are Awesome!!! Thanks for posting some more shots, Keep 'em coming :wink:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes, picked one up just last weekend...the boys seem to like her, but I haven't seen any eggs yet, though in that exo-terra (now more over-grown than the pics) they could be hidden in a number of places...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweeeeet  !!!

Well I need to apologize ahead of time then, for blowing up your in box.

When do we get to see her?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the one on the outside of the film can is her.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Hehehe, Im sure the rush is amazing. I cant wait to get mah frogs... a week and a half more wait.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

NICE NICE NICE!!! Oh MAN! Everyone is finding eggs but me! I'm full of jealousy right now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks like the Easter Bunny/Froggy left some eggs a day early  

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

WOOO HOOO!!!!
 Talk about getting down to business, that is AWESOME!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey Brian, 

congrats on the eggs. I have 5 Amys in an 18 x 24 exo terra and no luck yet. Maybe mine will hit it off soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

awesome!

does this tank have a water feature? if there is can we get pics!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

No water feature...the only standing water is in the film cans and broms.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

As you can see in the first pic, the viv has grown pretty dense...
Very cool mushrooms popping up off of the ghostwood...


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

very cool indeed!!! Take a spore print!!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, I still haven't found any good eggs...but apparently, they have  !


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats an awesome surprise!! Its crazy to think how many spots of the viv you CAN'T see! WOW! Have you checked your broms and other water holding spots for possible brothers and sisters??


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

ghost wood? where do you get that from?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

switchblade5984 said:


> ghost wood? where do you get that from?


There are a few vendors that carry it. I think T&C Terrariums or Vivarium Concepts might have it. I have some stuff thats similar, but not as nice IMO.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I got it from Pete Mertens, at an MDG meeting.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> Thats an awesome surprise!! Its crazy to think how many spots of the viv you CAN'T see! WOW! Have you checked your broms and other water holding spots for possible brothers and sisters??


Not yet, but I will soon!

Yeah, in this viv, the way it is now, I can't even see the back part of the tank without parting the plants.

By the way, the ghost wood is pretty invisible now, it has about an inch thick of moss around it...the only part of it you can see is the pics with the mushrooms growing out of it.


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

Can you post a pic of the viv now to show the plant growth?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Not the greatest pic, but here it is:









(shown with film cans removed)


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

how in the world did you find a tad in that jungle? :shock: congrats!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

They deposited it in film cans that are usually stuck to the glass...otherwise...happy hunting!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

I bet thats how dense it gets in the wild. Very nice. Congrats on the taddy.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks like I have some work to do!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahh yes! The smell of a new tank.... :lol:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow that's a nice flower....I have that plant scattered through a number of vivs but don't think I've ever had it flower. Thank you for sharing.

Bill


----------



## omiga13 (Jun 20, 2006)

wow brian , really amazing tank! congrats


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

wow very nice , great example of what can be done with the exoterrs good luck with the tads 
craig


----------

